# How to remove paint from bumper?



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

:ashamed: I parked my new truck in a parking lot that has one of those concrete posts (painted yellow) in front of the space. When I came back from the store and started to pull forward I hit the post. I couldn't see it because it was shorter than the hood of my truck and I had forgotten it was there. I didn't hit it hard enough to mess with the plastic part of the bumper, just left yellow paint on it. What's the best way to remove this paint?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

You might try a buffing compound. It has very fine polishing material in it. A little on a damp cloth may remove it. Too much rubbing will eventially remove what is underneth too, so go easy. Good luck.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Wis Bang 2 (Jan 12, 2010)

Clear coat cleaner is similar! You do need to go lightly so you don't scrub the paint off...


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

This is super simple!!!!!!!

You're gonna laugh, but I promise this will work like a charm.

Colgate toothpaste, but not the gel. Get a damp rag, I like to use a wash cloth or a shop rag, and take that toothpaste out to the truck. Put a little dab of paste on the rag, and start rubbing the paint on one end.

I've done this at least 20 times, and it works perfectly. I've used the gel, but the paste works 20X better. You'll have to wash the area when you're done, but that will only take a second.

You see, the Colgate has a little grit in it...just enough to remove the unwanted paint, but not damage the surface. You can feel the grit in your teeth after you finish brushing with it.

Again, you won't believe how well this stuff works, and it is cheap! You can borrow some from a neighbor/friend if you don't have any on hand. It won't take much.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

WD 40 will probably work too


----------



## Wis Bang 2 (Jan 12, 2010)

clovis said:


> This is super simple!!!!!!!
> 
> You're gonna laugh, but I promise this will work like a charm.
> 
> ...


Good Point, this is a quick way to remove tarnnish from a silver spoon, should work well on the thin paint...


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Toothpaste? Several years ago I got the bright idea to polish the windshield on DH's Ford van (did I mention that he had the dealer send it to Quigley's to have a 4WD system put in and that I have to have a ladder to get into it?) I could barely reach the glass. The sun came out and baked the toothpaste on before I could get it removed. (I foolishly covered the whole windshield before starting the removal). It took DAYS of scrubbing and then left a haze on the glass. DH just smiled and nodded, bless his heart. It didn't do anything for the glass either.

However, I learned not to do a whole swath at one time.

Thanks for the info. I will try it later this week when the temp gets above freezing. The paint is rather thick so I hope this works. The truck only has 3350 miles on it.

Wis Bang 2, thanks for the info on cleaning silver!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Of course, always try a small area first. 

I will work like a charm!!! Just a dab on the corner of a rag, a wash cloth will work better than a rag made from an old sheet, and work in a circular motion with your stiffened fingers. 

Nine out of ten men named Clovis recommend Colgate brand toothpaste over Crest for removing paint from your car.

LOL!!!!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Gee, all you Clovises, Colgate is my brand, too!


----------

